# Basement Bathrooms



## R_Willis

Anyone have any they want to show off? Pictures would be great.


I'm particularly interested in a good way to deal with the sewage ejector pump and basin cover. Considering you definatley need good access to it, incase anything happens.


Maybe cover it with a custom storage/linen closet with a big open area in the bottom for service?


Here is a picture of what I'm referring to:


----------



## reedl

I was lucky enough that my builder put in two drain holes in the basement floor for a toilet and for a sink. Of course having town sewage also makes it better also.


Of course if I did not have that then perhaps I would need something like that, but I liked the fact that I did not have to install anything like that.


Reedl


----------



## chinadog

Robert,


Fortunately they put mine in and area under the stairs, not really under them, more like in front of the area under the stairs if that makes sense. The shower drain had to be moved about a foot or so, but I had the plumber break the floor up and move it. I don't have any good before pictures. Here is my layout of the basement, that should help with the layout and pictures below.










So here is a few pump shots. The first is from the storage room looking under the stairs.










The second shows the back of the bathroom on the plumbing side. The white PVC pipe that's horizontal from the pump goes around the bathroom and to the drain for the bar.











Drywall and tile prep:










Tile done:










Toilet and vanity:










Thats about all the pictures of the bathroom I have. Everything is functional, just needs some touch up of the paint.


Bud


----------



## PAP

Maybe I'll shoot a few pics, but I used the area around my ejector pump for my main networking panel and phone panel and also have my home theater equipment and networking computer equipment in that room. It's probably about 3 feet by 8 feet total. It's unfinished except for a rack for the equipment and then a door out.


It looks like a total disaster in there because I dump boxes of whatever leftover electronic wiring etc in there and I'm never as careful as I should be when I wire something up because I'm always in a hurry. Over time this has led to the development of a rather, shall we say, "cluttered" environment....


----------



## scaesare

My bathroom is getting close to finsihed, so here's a few pics. I had sewer below basement level, so no pump to contend with.


Although I never got pictures of it, I jackhammered up part of the basment floor to relocate my drainlines back a few feet to make room for a bar on the other side of the wall.

Waaay before (Notice drain lines just to right of wagon wheel)

Shower drain line 

Toilet line 

Light/Exhaust Fan 

Shower Pan Set 

Drywall/Greenboard 

Primed 

Painted and tiled 

Sink & Shower installed 

Toilet 


And the most embarrassing for last:

Ceiling Oops


----------



## CptnRandy

I've got lots of construction photos on my site - and the latest photos show off the new framed photos:











More recent photos here: Cinema Murray on Flickr


----------



## R_Willis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scaesare* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My bathroom is getting close to finsihed, so here's a few pics. I had sewer below basement level, so no pump to contend with.



Very nice.










Love the color scheme. What brand/color of green is that? Green is my favorite color.


----------



## scaesare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R_Willis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color scheme. What brand/color of green is that? Green is my favorite color.



Thanks.


Oooh.. color name? Hmm I'll have to go home and look that up... I know it's Behr from Home Deport though...


----------



## aslantt

Maybe I'll shoot a few pics, but I used the area around my ejector pump for my main networking panel and phone panel and also have my home theater equipment and networking computer equipment in that room. It's probably about 3 feet by 8 feet total. It's unfinished except for a rack for the equipment and then a door out.


----------



## PAP

aslantt, I read that and thought wow, that sounds just like my room. Then I realized it was a quote from my post above, LOL. I think your reply got munged somehow


----------



## msulinski

Anybody had any luck using one of these?
http://saniflo.com/ 


There is no need to dig into the basement floor. Also, the macerator can be placed behind the wall with an optional extender. It also accepts drain lines from a sink and a shower (I would need to put the shower on a 6 inch-high platform, not a problem).


Since the builder needed to blast rock just to get the foundation in, I don't know how hard it would be to dig another hole in the floor for the pump, which is why this unit looks great to me. I can put it behind the wall, which is easily accessible in the unfinished part of the basement.


----------



## cjrivera




----------



## fatboyp

Sorry, can't help with your ejector pump and cover question but I did recently finish my small two piece bathroom in the basement which is used frequently during our movie watching sessions. This is actually the nicest bathroom in the house, it has heated granite floors, a Toto toilet and an in-ceiling speaker so you can listen to the movie while you're taking care of business










I thought about putting in an LCD screen but then I'd never leave.


----------



## msulinski

Nice bathroom. You do know that all DVD players have pause buttons, right?


----------



## fatboyp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msulinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice bathroom. You do know that all DVD players have pause buttons, right?



don't go getting all practical on me now


----------



## warrenP

I don't have pics, but I framed my ejector pit into a small "room". The room is about 4-5 feet by 3 feet with a 24" door for access.


One thing I would recommend with a basement bathroom is to put in radiant heat. I'm a big fan of radiant everywhere, but that is an easy job in the usually small area of a basement bathroom floor. You can get a small electric radiant kit, or other supplies at any of the big box stores.


----------



## jeeper

I have a full bath in my finished basement and have an ejector pump. My pump is hidden under my bar on the opposite wall from my bath. In the attached picture, my ejector/lift pump is in the corner....the fridge just needs to be pulled straight out to gain access. One thing I did as a safety measure was to put a battery powered alarm on the lift pump....if level gets too high, alarm goes off. I have had to replace my lift pump once since finishing off basement (first one was about 8 years old when it stopped working). The cheap alarm saved me from a potentially big mess! No pictures of bath but I'll try to take one and post it. Wanted to give input about ejector pump though.


Steve


----------



## dcheesi

My pump is in my unfinished laundry/utility room, so it's naturally out of sight.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeeper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing I did as a safety measure was to put a battery powered alarm on the lift pump....if level gets too high, alarm goes off. I have had to replace my lift pump once since finishing off basement (first one was about 8 years old when it stopped working). The cheap alarm saved me from a potentially big mess!



+1 I highly recommend one of these; my house came with one installed, and it stopped me from flooding the basement when the pump died a few months later. I was right in the middle of morning shower/prep (basement is my primary bath; upstairs is the guest bath), and I could have easily run enough water to make a huge mess before I was ever aware of it!


----------



## Neuner

Mine is almost complete. I still need to install the shower surround and the access door to the main water shut-off.


----------



## HeyNow^




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neuner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine is almost complete. I still need to install the shower surround and the access door to the main water shut-off.




Holy Schnit! Nice crapper!


----------



## PAW

Neuner

VERY, VERY nice!


I have one small suggestion. I'd replace the small wooden shelf supports for the glass shelves in the niche. You should be able to find something nice at Lowes or HD.


What's that saying "The devil is in the details".


----------



## ScottJ0007

I do not have an ejector pump, but here are a couple pictures of my _almost finished_ basement bathroom...




















- Scott


----------



## Neuner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottJ0007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not have an ejector pump, but here are a couple pictures of my _almost finished_ basement bathroom...
> 
> 
> - Scott



Very nice! I like the large tile and the shower base. I was thinking about getting the same clear glass shower surround, but was worried about spotting & cleaning it. Have you used it yet and had to keep it clean? I already have enough troubles keeping my black toilet & shower base clean, but it looks cool....


----------



## ScottJ0007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neuner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very nice! I like the large tile and the shower base. I was thinking about getting the same clear glass shower surround, but was worried about spotting & cleaning it. Have you used it yet and had to keep it clean? I already have enough troubles keeping my black toilet & shower base clean, but it looks cool....



Thanks. Everyone told me you should not use large floor tiles in a small room, but I am glad I ignored their advice. The floor tiles are 24" X 24" slate. I custom poured the shower base because it is not a standard size. It took a bit of work, but I am pleased with the results. I have clear glass shower surrounds on all of the showers in my house. We squeegee after every use. It only takes about 30 seconds, and keeps them looking good.


Your bath looks terrific! I really like the vanity bowl and the color combinations.


- Scott


----------



## 2panther

yes I'm retarded but how do you keep water from flowing all over the floor?


----------



## R_Willis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2panther* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes I'm retarded but how do you keep water from flowing all over the floor?



Your only retarded cause you didn't read his post with the pictures. He said he still needed to install the shower surround door.


----------



## PAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neuner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very nice! I like the large tile and the shower base. I was thinking about getting the same clear glass shower surround, but was worried about spotting & cleaning it. Have you used it yet and had to keep it clean? I already have enough troubles keeping my black toilet & shower base clean, but it looks cool....



Squeezie followed up with a small hand towel to dry it. It still gets deposits. Scrubbing Bubbles works well. Spot-X Hard Water Spot Stain Remover get rid of any deposits that are left. It's a power you make into a paste and polish the glass with.


----------



## PAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neuner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very nice! I like the large tile and the shower base. I was thinking about getting the same clear glass shower surround, but was worried about spotting & cleaning it. Have you used it yet and had to keep it clean? I already have enough troubles keeping my black toilet & shower base clean, but it looks cool....



Squeezie followed up with a small hand towel to dry it. It still gets deposits. Scrubbing Bubbles works well. Spot-X Hard Water Spot Stain Remover get rid of any deposits that are left. It's a power you make into a paste and polish the glass with.


----------



## gilll

Well, this has been very inspiring, I am planning a basement bathroom and I have so many plans that it's tough to decide in on direction. One thing is true though, I want a bathroom vanity modern furniture, it should give an even more interesting look to the whole bathroom. Your pics most certainly helped, thanks!


----------



## MrBobb

Well tell you one thing, definitely far enough so ppl watching the movie can't hear u flush!


----------



## kezug

I want to contribute to this thread...


Was once...










Is now...










and the interesting view...


----------



## empinball

Guess I'll add to the discussion with some before and after shots of our basement bathroom I recently completed.


Before:
 

 

 

 


After:


----------



## Skers

mine..


----------



## Javatime

I'm glad this thread finally started to take hold. I tried to start a bathroom pic thread here about 3 years ago and got slammed by a few posters and it died after a couple of weeks.

Glad to see it's finally picking up some steam. I'll have to post my pics.


----------



## americanflannel

It's not that exciting but here is what I just had finished.
 
 

it's a pass thru, one side opening up to the home office the other side a pocket door that opens in to the theater.


----------

